# Genesis Pro Arrow Speed



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i haven't actually tested mine but will do that soon....IIRC they claim their 25# has the equivalent speed of a 40# recurve....


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> i haven't actually tested mine but will do that soon....IIRC they claim their 25# has the equivalent speed of a 40# recurve....


I'll be curious. As much as I like recurves, I can see the appeal and practicality of using the Genesis bows, especially for small programs where the ability to set the bow for a particular poundage without stacking--without having to have a set of limbs--seems like a great advantage. But, I wish the pro went down to 10# so a bow with less pinch could be had even at low poundages. A surprising number of adults need really light bows to start out.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been adamant that we were only going to use recerves in our program, but after finding way too many kids that cannot even pull a 20#@28" recurve bow to 24", I must concede that I need to break down and get at least 1 mini and one regular genesis. I just need to figure out a way to "market" them as less desirable to the kids so they are encouraged to build up some strength and graduate to the recurves... I have some real underachievers that want instant gratification and want to hit the target but don’t; want to have to work at it. Ahh well, they are having fun at least.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

SandSquid said:


> I have been adamant that we were only going to use recerves in our program, but after finding way too many kids that cannot even pull a 20#@28" recurve bow to 24", I must concede that I need to break down and get at least 1 mini and one regular genesis. I just need to figure out a way to "market" them as less desirable to the kids so they are encouraged to build up some strength and graduate to the recurves... I have some real underachievers that want instant gratification and want to hit the target but don’t; want to have to work at it. Ahh well, they are having fun at least.


Well, SS, you can get full sized limbs for Rolan and Internature/Polaris/Bullseye risers that are as low as 10 pounds. The 10 pound limbs at our JOAD get a fair amount of use. All the new kids start out with very light limbs, 10, 12, 14 etc. 

http://www.qproductsarchery.com/ sells the 10 pound limbs. I think the other light limbs are standard sock, but I'm not the one who sourced them, so I don't know for certain.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Warbow said:


> Well, SS, you can get full sized limbs for Rolan and Internature/Polaris/Bullseye risers that are as low as 10 pounds. The 10 pound limbs at our JOAD get a fair amount of use. All the new kids start out with very light limbs, 10, 12, 14 etc.
> 
> http://www.qproductsarchery.com/ sells the 10 pound limbs. I think the other light limbs are standard sock, but I'm not the one who sourced them, so I don't know for certain.


Call or email Ruth at qproductsarchery.com. She will give you a discount if you purchase several and are a JOAD program.

I purchased 5 sets of the 8 or 10 lb limbs and one complete bow.
. The 12 and 14lb limbs we have were available from the regular manufacturers. Lancaster or FSDiscountarchery. Be careful however. Some of the eariler ragim and victory line bows had pins on the riser and slightly different length limb pockets so unless you are willing to drill pin locators into your limbs, check your risers and then call the MFG before purchasing limbs.

DC


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

when we get the real little kids, I have some "Little Brave" recurve bows that they can usually pull.. Put a light weight string, no-glove finger protectors and they can fling those arrows pretty good.

DC


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

OK, so still wondering if anyone has shot an arrow through a chronograph with a Genesis Pro.


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

sori for the delay but i finally got to chronograph 3 arrows with my genesis pro...20.8# on my fingers and my 29" mckinney2 725s with 1 9/16" spin wings with a total weight @ of 269 grains...shot with fingers on a fall-away rest...144..147..148 fps..

...speed could probably have improved with a release but i am a dedicated recurve shooter....hope this helps!!


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks so much for the info. That's pretty zippy for a 20# bow!

Thanks again.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

If you think about it from a physics standpoint it makes sense that a constant force compound over same draw would be about twice the stored energy, so about 1.414x the speed at same draw weight. Or, alternatively, 40#/1.414 ~28#. Energy is force integrated over the distance pulled, for a recurve that is close to a triangle with no force at start, max at end, base about 20". For a true constant force compound the same graph would be a rectangle with same height at end, same distance, so about twice the stored energy. Then energy is proportional to square of velocity, so you get the square root of two relationship or 1.414


----------

